# I decided to make the rear bumper look better.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: I decided to make the rear bumper look better. (Sepp)*

Way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now it's a proper bumper.







Very nice.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Let me guess, it took 4.5mph to push them in?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Let me guess, it took 4.5mph to push them in?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The mad man is back at it again. Do you have any idea on how to get those "wrinkles" out of that piece above the bumper? Mine has the same thing going on and it's annoying to look at. Any ideas on what causes that? Not like it matters, my Ur-Q has been a permanent garage decoration since I got it







I really need to find time for her and get her so I can drive her on nice days


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I've seen a few that doing that wrinkle thing...might be some kind of shrkinkage.
Mine pretty extreme, and is I think becuase of a not perfect repair job on the rear quarter. (it's a bit wide)
When I was re-spraying the surround years ago, I took a heat gun, heated it up, and tried to straighten it out. It did look bettter off the car, but as soon as I installed it...it popped back up.
Oh well.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Your car...it makes...me...drooooooool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Your car...it makes...me...drooooooool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

100%
Especially since all one can see in the pics is like the rear 1/3! Looks clean, besides, anything that came under that hood from the factory is grounds for jealousy as well!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Thanks man, it's been a lot of work, but I love every minuet of it.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

so where are you going to sit when you are talking to your friends?
Lookin good did my bumpers years ago.


----------

